# What's the best Churchill biography?



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

I remember there was some discusison of different biographies of Winston Churchill - I simply cannot find them. I would like to read a biography but with so many out there I am not sure which one to start with - any suggestions? I am more interested in his personal and political life as opposed to military tactics. Thanks in advance.
Cheers


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

I do not know if it is the "best" biography of Churchill, but I remain very partial to William Manchester's _The Last Lion_.


----------



## manton (Jul 26, 2003)

medwards said:


> I do not know if it is the "best" biography of Churchill, but I remain very partial to William Manchester's _The Last Lion_.


Only flaw is, it ends on May 10, 1940. But it is my favorite, too.

Keegan's little one volume for the Penguin series is not bad. Martin Gilbert is an accomplished man, but good Lord, he is the driest writer in the world. If you can tackle all 8 volumes ... well, you're crazy. Otherwise, read the one volume version.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

*Some Additional Resources*

By the way, here's a link to the Churchill Centre's set of reviews of Churchill biographies:


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

*Thank you*

Yet again, proof of the vast knowledge available on AAAC. Thanks so much.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Biography*

MPCSB, gentlemen,

I agree, the Last Lion. I have this at home. I bought this and Philip Ziegler MountBatten a long time ago. I use them now, as reference. To the many other books out there.
Again, enjoyed the Last Lion,

Nice day gentlemen


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Biography*

Gentlemen,

Just checked again. I also have Nigel Hamiltons Monty. The 3 made for a great read. One from an infantry commander, the other a sailor, and then Churchill.
I recommend all 3.
Very great read, and history.

Nice day my friends


----------



## Trilby (Aug 11, 2004)

For a one-volume bio, Roy Jenkins is very good. He writes extremely well, although he gets more excited about the details of Churchill's parliamentary career than most of the other biographers (Jenkins himself was a long-serving MP).


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have not read Manchester's biography of Churchill. However I did read _Amercian Caesar_ and _The Arms of Krupp_, both by Manchester. These were excellent books.

M8


----------



## Innovan (Dec 7, 2005)

*J Rufus Fears*

J Rufus Fears is an excellent speaker. His course on Churchill was a joy to listen to.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

medwards said:


> I do not know if it is the "best" biography of Churchill, but I remain very partial to William Manchester's _The Last Lion_.


I am partial to the Manchester work as well.


----------

